# Current kit



## LandyMan

So I started buying my own birthday goodies slightly early  I currently have the following:





mPT3 on an Evod battery
PT2 on the SVD
Kayfun 3.1 clone on the BEC Pro

The BEC has got the PT2 on for now, unil I can build some coils over the weekend.

Still outstanding is a Box Mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Great looking collection @LandyMan 

Can't wait for you to start on that Kayfun


----------



## Rob Fisher

LandyMan said:


> mPT3 on an Evod battery
> PT2 on the SVD
> Kayfun 3.1 clone on the BEC Pro



This is a great set of vaping devices to have and you should be quite satisfied for now... my advice is to now stop buying for a while and save up for one top of the range device set. Either a REO or a great electronic box mod with an original Kayfun or Russian. 

My advice is wait now for a REO.


----------



## The Golf

Lol i would not say buy a Reo as yet but i would say, stop spending and enjoy ur mods for a while, get urself a nice RDA/RTA and practice building coils, there so much fun to be had there. Take it slow  
Remember the longer the wait the greater the satisfactionj

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

The Golf said:


> Lol i would not say buy a Reo as yet but i would say, stop spending and enjoy ur mods for a while, get urself a nice RDA/RTA and practice building coils, there so much fun to be had there. Take it slow
> Remember the longer the wait the greater the satisfactionj


The Kayfun is a RTA


----------



## The Golf

snapola  it sure is


----------

